# Grinder upgrade suggestions from Baratza Sette 270Wi



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi, newbie here. I bought a Baratza Sette 270Wi just over a year ago which I've been pretty happy with, but I've decided it's time for a coffee machine upgrade (I currently have a Fracino Piccino) so I was interested in some thoughts about needing to upgrade the grinder too. I'm planning to spend around £1000 on a new coffee machine, not entirely decided what to go for but possibly a Lelit Mara X. Could spent the same or thereabouts on a grinder. My next set up is intended to be for the long term, so any advice is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

FV75 said:


> Hi, newbie here. I bought a Baratza Sette 270Wi just over a year ago which I've been pretty happy with, but I've decided it's time for a coffee machine upgrade (I currently have a Fracino Piccino) so I was interested in some thoughts about needing to upgrade the grinder too. I'm planning to spend around £1000 on a new coffee machine, not entirely decided what to go for but possibly a Lelit Mara X. Could spent the same or thereabouts on a grinder. My next set up is intended to be for the long term, so any advice is appreciated! Thanks.


 If you are happy with your Sette, I'd keep it. There should be no reason to upgrade, unless you want to spend a lot more money. How much money would you want to spend on a grinder? Do you like hopper fed or single dosing? At a similar price point there's the Niche, which is single dosing, and much quieter. And welcome!


----------

